# Trainer V/S a stationary bike for exercise



## Fox Fire (Feb 18, 2010)

Has anyone bought a bicycle trainer instead of a stationary bike for exercise purposes ?? If so what your take.


----------



## Fox Fire (Feb 18, 2010)

Gotcha.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

it's been my experience that the dedicated exercise bike is the better choice. Especially one that has programmed/programmable resistance intervals.

i've tried several trainers and could never tolerate any ride longer than 30min without becoming bored of the same resistance. Sure, there are adjustable resistance trainers, but i find them inadequate for a proper exercise session.

this has been my .02 ...


----------



## Fox Fire (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanx for your input, I was kind of considering the trainer because it mite save a little room V/S a stationary bike, but dont know what to expect from a trainer so I figured I'd ask.

Thanx again.


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

I use a trainer... 

If your going to have a bike but need something in winter/bad weather to ride indoors why have another bike inside? Just buy a decent trainer. Far cheaper than a decent stationary.

To change resistance change gears. I set the trainer to the max resistance then play with my gears to increase or decrease the effort required to spin the crank.

Now your distance on your cycle computer does not mean a thing this way but you know when you have had a good work out. And you should be using a HRM instead of mileage if your looking for work out anyway.

Also in the winter I used my trainer to experiment with new seats and bike fit (back when I was road biking alot).


----------



## Muddydogs (Jul 15, 2010)

FatNoob said:


> Now your distance on your cycle computer does not mean a thing this way but you know when you have had a good work out. And you should be using a HRM instead of mileage if your looking for work out anyway.


You could hook up your computer to your rear wheel if you really wanted to keep track of distance and what not.


----------



## Fox Fire (Feb 18, 2010)

BIG help guys, seriously the type of info I was out for, the good,bad and the ugly.

NOOB, exactly what I was thinkin, why buy a statoinary if I can get a decent trainer and not drop sevral hundred bucks plus not have the monster sittin in the way, I've already got the bike, and killer idea on try'n assecories out.

NOW...to find the perfect trainer, hhhmmmm.

Thanx again ya'll.


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree with the trainer but if you sweat heavily while working out you will want to protect your bike. I use a towel over the handle bars and top tube.


----------



## Fox Fire (Feb 18, 2010)

NOW...any type better than the others when it comes to trainers or not enuff difference to matter ???

Thers what, a magnetic and a fluid resistance ?? what about a perticular brand ??


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Jandy brings up a very good point, you want to protect your bike from your sweat there are some cheap things out there that attach at the bars and seat post to protect the bike. Dont forget to place the trainer and bike over a large beach towel or mat of some sort to protect the floor. And depending on the tires you use you may need something on the wall behind the trailer... If using 'knobies" then rubber can sometimes be spun off the tires.

And you want to place the bike under or in front of a fan. Room temp is actually very warm after pumpin out 2 to 3 hours on a trainer.

Also there are some very good videos to that lead you on rides and call out clues about changing grains picking up the pace and etc. Alot better than an just plan music...

But what I eventually started doing is watching movies and if the movie got intense then I would pick up the pace.... Used it as my "program" that changed every new movie.

http://www.spinervals.com/


----------



## romanzick (Aug 10, 2010)

i prefer to use my stationary bikes
They often used stationary bikes in generating energy which I see a lot of article about like this one http://www.mmavoices.net/2010/06/used-stationary-bikes-212.html (do go at the bottom of the page and read ) where it summarizes the different concepts in generating energy using different kinds of bikes.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

exercise bikes are slightly better than nothing. Really only just. If you have a bike, you'd be an idiot to get an exercise bike unless you are going for a revmaster or a "spinning" bike that costs as much as a real bike. 

Magnetic resistance is cheap, fluid is more "realistic" (I don't ride a trainer if there is any other option, so I went mag), you vary the resistance with the gear. Generally what you get with more expensive brands is a more sturdy base; I have a Minoura trainer that was pretty cheap, but it does what I need it to. Spinervals or some other videos are a good investment, both to ease boredom and to provide some structure to workouts.


----------



## pat (Sep 17, 2004)

Will the rim got damaged after extensive use trainer?


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

the rim won't, unless you encounter some big moving rocks in your house... 

...but you are putting wear on your entire drivetrain.


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

won't damage rims. May burn thru tire tread. some people use different tires when they mount onto a trainer. Another benefit to a trainer is that you are still riding your actual bike, so you continue to get comfortable (and can tweak) your actual bike position on your regulary bike, which can be good. 
I've got a kurt kinetic and really like it. does the job well.


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

bigdudecycling said:


> May burn thru tire tread. some people use different tires when they mount onto a trainer.


Even on a road bike, tire wear on a trainer can be an issue (if you are putting a lot of time on it). The resistance roller gets very hot and heat brakes down the rubber.


----------

